# House hunting!



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Since my divorce I’ve been renting a cottage in the countryside it’s divine. Downside is it’s expensive and not mine. 

I started looking last year but gave up mainly due to my indecisiveness. I have made such poor decisions in my life I no longer trust my judgement 

I’d be interested to hear other people’s experiences. How did you choose ? What compromises did you make? Where you put off by work? Did you move away from your comfort zone?

Im viewing to properties Saturday one needs doing up the other is in good condition but expensive.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking for houses/bungalows on Rightmove is my hobby. There are so few houses for sale at the moment. 
I would look for a house in the south east. 

already decorated.
near a park for the dogs 
downstairs toilet.
not a corner house. 
near a hospital 
not on a main road or near an airport. 

One that feels right when you walk in , that makes you feel "I could live here. "


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Looking for houses/bungalows on Rightmove is my hobby. There are so few houses for sale at the moment.
> I would look for a house in the south east.
> 
> already decorated.
> ...


I'm in the South East to very little stock. I ideally want a village. I currently have a downstairs bathroom which is horrible at night so want an upstairs bathroom. Of course a garden for boxers.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Make a list of “must haves” and “nice to haves”. Like a bathroom on the same floor as your bedroom is a “must have”. Don’t even look at the ones that fail to tick that box. Then add up the number of “nice to have” ticks and prioritise seeing ones with the most.

Don’t rule out gut feeling once you see them. In recruitment I used to get asked about this a lot and my answer was always that we have gut feeling for a reason. In recruitment, the person will have said or done something that has generated that feeling, you just need to be able to identify and articulate it. You don’t need to do that in your house hunt obviously, but don’t ignore it.

Some ideas for prioritising - Garden? South facing? Parking? Neighbours? Proximity to work, supermarket, main road? Decoration?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Im viewing to properties Saturday one needs doing up the other is in good condition but expensive.


If you like the first one then take someone with you that can give you an estimate for how much it would cost to upgrade it. You might find that it is still cheaper. I love older houses but didn't want to deal with the hassle of having to do any work so it depends on what you prefer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When we were looking which is quite a long time ago our wants were in no particular order
3 bedroom at least
In the countryside in a thriving village
Good dog walks locally
A decent sized garden
Near to good schools


We looked at several houses on a short visit from Yorkshire after perusing estate agent details for months and picking out houses that looked good on paper. We left our favourite one to last. All the other houses had more drawbacks then positives and I was getting a bit desperate, however our favourite house came up trumps. The only downside was the garden which wasn’t as big as I wanted, but everything else was right and we really liked the village it was in. It’s difficult to find cheaper houses in this village as most of them are older Cotswold cottages and well out of our price range, our house was fairly new although built in a traditional Cotswold style. I decided that the smaller garden was with the trade off as there are miles and miles of footpaths here. Nowadays having a small garden is a bonus as I’m less able to do as much as I used to.
We knew the sort of property we were after size wise, and we did need to have a minimum of 3 bedrooms as we had pre teen boy and girl who needed to have separate rooms. I think what we felt emotionally going into a house and also the views from the windows are important to us too as the views are why you will be seeing when living there, not what the house looks like outside. It’s just the feel of the place, how it somehow pulls you in and makes you feel comfortable. 
When we looked at our house only a few rooms were neatly furnished with no clutter, all the other rooms were cluttered up to the ceiling in some cases, it was amazing. The estate agent did say to us to try and see beyond the mess which is something we are good at having done it a couple of times before when house buying. We could visualise what the house would be like without the clutter and appreciate how it would be right for the way we live.
We tried to imagine living in the house, where our stuff would go, any improvements that were needed and whether those were immediate or not.
I sometimes wonder if a houses choose you


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Make a list of "must haves" and "nice to haves". Like a bathroom on the same floor as your bedroom is a "must have". Don't even look at the ones that fail to tick that box. Then add up the number of "nice to have" ticks and prioritise seeing ones with the most.
> 
> Don't rule out gut feeling once you see them. In recruitment I used to get asked about this a lot and my answer was always that we have gut feeling for a reason. In recruitment, the person will have said or done something that has generated that feeling, you just need to be able to identify and articulate it. You don't need to do that in your house hunt obviously, but don't ignore it.
> 
> Some ideas for prioritising - Garden? South facing? Parking? Neighbours? Proximity to work, supermarket, main road? Decoration?


Priorities are mostly boxer driven  secure garden, nice walks, no neighbours who don't like boxers.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> If you like the first one then take someone with you that can give you an estimate for how much it would cost to upgrade it. You might find that it is still cheaper. I love older houses but didn't want to deal with the hassle of having to do any work so it depends on what you prefer.


Part of me wants to do some decorating to make it my own the other half can't be bothered.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> When we were looking which is quite a long time ago our wants were in no particular order
> 3 bedroom at least
> In the countryside in a thriving village
> Good dog walks locally
> ...


It's amazing the mess some people live in. I find it hard to see beyond that sometimes.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If a house needs work, so long as it’s liveable as it is you can do the work as you go rather than stretch yourself too far financially, which could be stressful.

If it matches all (or most) of the other criteria there’s no rush to get it perfect.

My bugbear is traffic and other peoples’ noise so visit at different times to check as they will differ.

Good luck though


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> It's amazing the mess some people live in. I find it hard to see beyond that sometimes.


Really try to. Try to visualise each room empty, with white walls, white floor and white ceiling. Colour and detail can be added later. Think how much space is there for your style (minimalist or loads of big stuff) and try to see it in the space.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> If a house needs work, so long as it's liveable as it is you can do the work as you go rather than stretch yourself too far financially, which could be stressful.
> 
> If it matches all (or most) of the other criteria there's no rush to get it perfect.
> 
> ...


This is my biggest worry since moving here I have had the best sleep ever it's so quiet I dread noisy neighbours.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We moved into our home based on the 'feel' of it. I got very cross on the second viewing which was an open house and we bought it. We were very lucky in that it does suit us and it's a good location, we've made money but the work was a lot (no floorboards when we moved in and that was the least of the worries). So don't do that!

I agree with others. Make a list. Must haves, nice to haves and no-nos and keep that in mind.

You can redecorate but be mindful of anything peeling, smells of damp and DIY mad owners. Be super critical and think about what you can afford to do or live with. Is the kitchen okay, the bathroom as these are expensive or is there room to update in the budget? I always suggest getting a survey and a complete one for an older house so you know what you're up against.

And good luck. We're tentatively looking as we'd like a downstairs loo, near my parents and better garden access but I'm _soooo_ picky. We have two houses to look at. A Grade II cottage which needs it's decor hauling from the 1970s and a 1960s that we can move into with no problems but I might fall asleep as it's so dull. Naturally the damp cottage is top of the list...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> This is my biggest worry since moving here I have had the best sleep ever it's so quiet I dread noisy neighbours.


It's a legal requirement for sellers to disclose noisy neighbours or details of any other disputes when selling a house, via the property information form (the TA6) at the start of the conveyancing process .If they forget the buyer can bring about legal action. Spend a bit of time in the area at the weekend and late evenings if you can. Google the street too and search on planning.gov.uk for any applications. They will be disclosed in solicitors searches but as one who goes with heart not head, it's better to find out sooner than later!

That's the other thing I forgot. We spend more time choosing a car than our homes, so don't be rushed.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> We moved into our home based on the 'feel' of it. I got very cross on the second viewing which was an open house and we bought it. We were very lucky in that it does suit us and it's a good location, we've made money but the work was a lot (no floorboards when we moved in and that was the least of the worries). So don't do that!
> 
> I agree with others. Make a list. Must haves, nice to haves and no-nos and keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


It does need a new bathroom and kitchen but they are useable. Of course damp cottages are the best I'm renting one.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Siskin said:


> When we were looking which is quite a long time ago our wants were in no particular order
> 3 bedroom at least
> In the countryside in a thriving village
> Good dog walks locally
> ...


I think houses do choose you to a certain extent!

when we bought the house we are in we had a huge long list of requirements and cast our net incredibly wide when looking. Ultimately we really wanted a 4 bed house, detached, older style, high ceilings, 2 bathrooms, decent sized garden and in a quiet rural area. We looked at properties just above our budget right down to total run down properties and plots of land.

In the end the house we bought doesn't tick many of the boxes on the list we created. It is old, and it has too much garden… it doesn't have 4 bedrooms, doesn't have 2 bathrooms, isn't detached, doesn't really have high ceilings. It is in what looks like a quiet rural area, but it's under a flight path so the silence doesn't last that long. And since we have neighbours it's not as quiet inside either.

But we love it. It had to have new heating, some new electrics, a new roof, new windows, new flooring, and damp proofing. But it was liveable while we were doing all that. It's 7 years since we moved in, big jobs are mostly done and we are doing smaller ones now.

I am a property addict, I love looking on rightmove and I'm always on the lookout for what come next, but so far not found it.

I think with houses it's good to go with your gut sometimes, if your finances allow!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I think houses do choose you to a certain extent!
> 
> when we bought the house we are in we had a huge long list of requirements and cast our net incredibly wide when looking. Ultimately we really wanted a 4 bed house, detached, older style, high ceilings, 2 bathrooms, decent sized garden and in a quiet rural area. We looked at properties just above our budget right down to total run down properties and plots of land.
> 
> ...


My finances are tight as boxers are financial wreaking balls


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the issue when looking at houses that 'need work' are do you have either the skills to do it yourselves or the inclination to learn or the money available to pay someone else to do it. 

When we were house shopping I was fine with any that needed work as I can paint and wallpaper, my fella is very hands on being a coach mechanic/engineer and I have my dad and best friend works at magnet and sometimes those houses that look finished aren't to your taste.

We are currently in renting in an 1800s village cottage on a B road with a quarry down the road so the quarry trucks start at 6am every day and I'm a light sleeper, the walls are made of tissue paper so we've been freezing over winter but I refuse to put the heating on constantly as its not well insulated at all.

We had priorities and certain things we weren't prepared to compromise on, secure garden well thats an easy enough job to sort, our purchase has fencing approx 2/3s of way round so thats Ash's first job. We have ermmm 6 push bikes and two motorbikes between us plus three 4 wheeled vehicles so a garage was a MUST and so was decent parking. You just have to have a look at some and start to dismiss any and when you do work out why you did and you know that's something you can't compromise on. For us the biggest has been location, we wanted to be more into the Lake District but the cost of the houses was too much to justify for the space you got, although the bank would loan us more I refuse to work every month just to pay a mortgage, I want to live my life so we've been sensible on our budget. We'll be close to both our work locations so no huge vile commutes which I HATE!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

House do choose us I'm sure of it. I had a big list of what I wanted but it got knocked down and down as my budget became more real and the location had to change completely. I now live very happily in a cemetery lodge which I saw at an open house event and I may have been the only person not wearing black! It's completely impractical and not for the faint hearted but it's full of nature and my neighbours, being six feet under are very quiet! I found it by being very open minded in the end and went with the feel of the place. It didn't cost that much (but I couldn't afford it now!) I've simply done bits as I can afford it but it is Grade II listed so this does reflect the cost of work, as I can't just get anyone in. Older places can be more sturdy, the worse place I lived in was a 1980s build with paper thin walls and an avocado bathroom. So badly built it was shocking!

There is a Unique Property Bulletin website which has similar strange places for sale.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

For us it was gut feeling and not too much work. I'm not very good at visualising what would need to be done/what could be done. We had a very very tight search area (we only really wanted to live on this crazy little 1930's beachside estate, which we now live on) once we decided to leave London and come to husband's home village. We had a brief flirt with the possibility of living in Ashstead - but we were stood in a garden of a house and could just hear the background drone of the motorway. I commented on it and the agent said, "Oh you'll only get peace and quiet in West Sussex"...we agreed with him  

When we walked into the kitchen diner, which is the first room as your walk in, we just knew we needed to live here. It's so quiet, it literally is my dream home. Especially once the disgustingly filthy en suite bathrooms were ripped out and replaced...!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pawscrossed said:


> House do choose us I'm sure of it. I had a big list of what I wanted but it got knocked down and down as my budget became more real and the location had to change completely. I now live very happily in a cemetery lodge which I saw at an open house event and I may have been the only person not wearing black! It's completely impractical and not for the faint hearted but it's full of nature and my neighbours, being six feet under are very quiet! I found it by being very open minded in the end and went with the feel of the place. It didn't cost that much (but I couldn't afford it now!) I've simply done bits as I can afford it but it is Grade II listed so this does reflect the cost of work, as I can't just get anyone in. Older places can be more sturdy, the worse place I lived in was a 1980s build with paper thin walls and an avocado bathroom. So badly built it was shocking!
> 
> There is a Unique Property Bulletin website which has similar strange places for sale.


Yes, I agree. I saw my house on Rightmove & knew I was going to buy it even before going to see it. I was with my BF at the time & as soon as we walked in it felt right. It was the first & only property we saw, we didn't need to look at anything else. I was completely going by what my heart said so rubbish at giving anyone practical advice for choosing the right home!

(NB - I love avocado bathrooms! )

.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha @Pawscrossed we lived in a very solid 1983 house for 17 years...complete with a pampas bathroom (think slightly paler version of avocado)...we had it for five years whilst we saved to get a white one. Heh.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Pawscrossed said:


> House do choose us I'm sure of it. I had a big list of what I wanted but it got knocked down and down as my budget became more real and the location had to change completely. I now live very happily in a cemetery lodge which I saw at an open house event and I may have been the only person not wearing black! It's completely impractical and not for the faint hearted but it's full of nature and my neighbours, being six feet under are very quiet! I found it by being very open minded in the end and went with the feel of the place. It didn't cost that much (but I couldn't afford it now!) I've simply done bits as I can afford it but it is Grade II listed so this does reflect the cost of work, as I can't just get anyone in. Older places can be more sturdy, the worse place I lived in was a 1980s build with paper thin walls and an avocado bathroom. So badly built it was shocking!
> 
> There is a Unique Property Bulletin website which has similar strange places for sale.


I love that Unique Property website, I have their newsletter!

I agree. I walked into this place saw the fireplace and the picture rails and that was it. The tiny period kitchen and £20k we had to spend before we moved in were somewhat by the by…. We must love it as we've been here 20 years and its seen me through highs and lows. I still sometimes hug the newel post on the staircase and if we do move, I want to quiz all the applicants….!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Pawscrossed said:


> House do choose us I'm sure of it. I had a big list of what I wanted but it got knocked down and down as my budget became more real and the location had to change completely. I now live very happily in a cemetery lodge which I saw at an open house event and I may have been the only person not wearing black! It's completely impractical and not for the faint hearted but it's full of nature and my neighbours, being six feet under are very quiet! I found it by being very open minded in the end and went with the feel of the place. It didn't cost that much (but I couldn't afford it now!) I've simply done bits as I can afford it but it is Grade II listed so this does reflect the cost of work, as I can't just get anyone in. Older places can be more sturdy, the worse place I lived in was a 1980s build with paper thin walls and an avocado bathroom. So badly built it was shocking!
> 
> There is a Unique Property Bulletin website which has similar strange places for sale.


This sounds amazing I'd love a house like yours.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I agree. I saw my house on Rightmove & knew I was going to buy it even before going to see it. I was with my BF at the time & as soon as we walked in it felt right. It was the first & only property we saw, we didn't need to look at anything else. I was completely going by what my heart said so rubbish at giving anyone practical advice for choosing the right home!
> 
> (NB - I love avocado bathrooms! )
> 
> .


They are making a comeback apparently. Did you need to update yours ?


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

When we looked my main goal was to find a house big enough with a garden so my partner would agree for us to get a dog 

I've always wanted sea and my OH rural so there is a village that had both but the house just ended up being out of our price range so our compromise ended up being edge of town, 2 mins walk from fields and a wood, 15 mins drive from a huge wood and sea 

Always a risk the fields could be built on but nothing in the town plan as it's all being done on the flat flood plain the other side of town!

I've never fell In love with any house but enjoyed living in them as for me it's about the place and not the building x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MissKittyKat said:


> When we looked my main goal was to find a house big enough with a garden so my partner would agree for us to get a dog
> 
> I've always wanted sea and my OH rural do there is a village that had both but the house just ended up being out of our price range so our compromise ended up being edge of town, 2 mins walk from fields and a wood, 15 mins drive from a huge wood and sea
> 
> ...


This is true a village location is important to me.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> This is true a village location is important to me.


I think you are going to have to put on your big girl pants and decisive head then 

My OH is an estate agent in the south east and works in the villages not the town's. The market has very little stock and people still wanting to buy form the smallest cottage to biiiigggg houses. He's worked harder than ever over the last 3 years

(PS hes not happy he's an estate agent so really shouldn't mention it, ha!)


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

> I'd be interested to hear other people's experiences. How did you choose ? What compromises did you make? Where you put off by work? Did you move away from your comfort zone?


We moved into our first house back in August, from living with my husband's parents (prior to that I lived with my own parents until 18).
We work from home running a business, so it didn't matter where we moved to. North has cheaper property prices, and my husband gets way too hot in summer, so that's better for us anyway. We looked at the whole of northern England initially, but specifically only properties in our price range. We discounted large regions because they were cities and we much prefer quiet, low populated areas. From there we checked out areas on Google and further discounted anywhere that sounded bad. We also checked out crime rates for areas and specifically searched news websites. We ended up mostly looking in Co. Durham.
We had some ideas about what we needed - local vets, doctors in walking distance, some kind of small food shop that was walkable but also a supermarket that would deliver, three bedrooms (one is used for work and another for storage), some garden space... then preferences - lots of countryside, open plan, came with oven etc already, semi detached, plain decor.
Then we checked pictures for things like evidence of damp.
So using that criteria we found ~10 properties. We picked the one we liked the most and then found a few others in the same sort of area that we could visit in the same day. The one we went with was actually one of those 'backup' ideas. We got incredibly lucky with our house, we think it would have been much more expensive in a different area, but nobody really wants to live here because it's cold and windy all the time! 

We had to settle with less garden than we (maybe I...) really wanted, and most of the floor is carpeted while we'd prefer not. We also face immediately out on to the street where we'd have preferred a bit more privacy by way of a small front garden/fence/etc. We have also discovered things that were wrong with the house since moving, but nothing disasterous, and we don't regret our decision at all.

We moved four hours away from everyone we ever knew, haha. So I guess we did move out of our comfort zone. But now I can talk to solicitors, estate agents, utility companies, local council, etc with ease - which might sound silly to some people but it has been an achievement for me.

Good luck, I hope your search goes well and you find a lovely home for you and the boxers


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> They are making a comeback apparently. Did you need to update yours ?


My bathroom was fine, although not strictly to my taste. 11yrs later & am now finally in a position to replace it. I am having a pink suite


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I wouldn't follow my advice if I was you because being a complete nutter I not only moved house but country as well! And I've never regretted the decision!

I spent a week in Hungary, having already decided the region I wanted to live in. I knew I wanted something way out in the countryside, with no annoying tourists or ex-pats and it had to have lots of land for the two dogs I intended to eventually own. Most importantly it had to be cheap because I only had a very limited amount of money to spend.

I knew the moment I walked into the house I've now lived in for the past 14 years that it was what I'd been looking for. It was only a shell with no inside running water, no bathroom or kitchen and the loo was halfway up a hill! But with half an acre of land in a very pretty village and not a foreigner in sight and at £6000 well within my price range!

To cut a long story short, after 6 months of living amongst rubble at long last I had all mod cons such as a kitchen a bathroom an indoor loo. Finally I was able to unpack my belongings and enjoy my first Christmas in my own home and dream about the dogs I was going to own.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MissKittyKat said:


> I think you are going to have to put on your big girl pants and decisive head then
> 
> My OH is an estate agent in the south east and works in the villages not the town's. The market has very little stock and people still wanting to buy form the smallest cottage to biiiigggg houses. He's worked harder than ever over the last 3 years
> 
> (PS hes not happy he's an estate agent so really shouldn't mention it, ha!)


It is a crazy market. The village I'm viewing in tomorrow I don't really know so I will see what I think when I look around.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok I love the first house so far but.,... it’s a few doors down from the social club and I’m noise sensitive.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Ok I love the first house so far but.,... it's a few doors down from the social club and I'm noise sensitive.


That would put me off as well.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> That would put me off as well.


I wish the estate agents would include this information so far I have viewed houses;

backs onto a prison now with my taste in men this is not a good location, across the road was a police K9 training centre
House next to a pub 
House next to a butcher with parking for said butcher outside the front door


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I wish the estate agents would include this information so far I have viewed houses;
> 
> backs onto a prison now with my taste in men this is not a good location, across the road was a police K9 training centre
> House next to a pub
> House next to a butcher with parking for said butcher outside the front door


Have you tried using street view before you go to save wasting your time?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Have you tried using street view before you go to save wasting your time?


I'm thinking of moving and this is what I do, plus satellite view go get the idea of the locality.
Only found three in a whole year that I'd have viewed


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> Have you tried using street view before you go to save wasting your time?


I did I somehow missed this though. The prison one had no street view I knew it was close but not backing onto it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I wish the estate agents would include this information so far I have viewed houses;
> *
> backs onto a prison now with my taste in men this is not a good location*, across the road was a police K9 training centre
> House next to a pub
> House next to a butcher with parking for said butcher outside the front door


Hahahaha, sorry but that made me laugh so much!! Same for me as well  

Hope you can find something soon. It must be so frustrating to waste ime going to see houses that aren't suitable.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, sorry but that made me laugh so much!! Same for me as well
> 
> Hope you can find something soon. It must be so frustrating to waste ime going to see houses that aren't suitable.


I can change him honest ! (Me about my recently released from prison, unemployed ,drug dealing new fella)

Ok so the second house in the village was gorgeous, immaculate. It is on a new build part of the Village. I just feel slightly unsure because it's not as rural as I'd like. Do I hold out for the dream house ? Can Loki live on a new build estate. It's only about a 10 min walk from fields.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I can change him honest ! (Me about my recently released from prison, unemployed ,drug dealing new fella)
> 
> Ok so the second house in the village was gorgeous, immaculate. It is on a new build part of the Village. I just feel slightly unsure because it's not as rural as I'd like. Do I hold out for the dream house ? Can Loki live on a new build estate. It's only about a 10 min walk from fields.


I just liked the excitement of 'bad boys' then the reality set in & I realised that it was anything but!!!

With new builds tho if there are fields nearby is there a chance these could also be built on? I know this can happen anywhere but more likely if already close to a new estate


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> This sounds amazing I'd love a house like yours.


Thank you. One has to love it! If it wasn't called The Lodge, I'd rename it Costalot! A few friends won't stay as they think it's haunted.

I hope you find the home for you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> I just liked the excitement of 'bad boys' then the reality set in & I realised that it was anything but!!!
> 
> With new builds tho if there are fields nearby is there a chance these could also be built on? I know this can happen anywhere but more likely if already close to a new estate


Very possible I don't know if I can afford what I want and don't know if I'll be kicking myself on this one if I hold out.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Pawscrossed said:


> Thank you. One has to love it! If it wasn't called The Lodge, I'd rename it Costalot! A few friends won't stay as they think it's haunted.
> 
> I hope you find the home for you.


We stayed in a converted church on holiday it was a very old building. Loki hated it I'm sure he sees dead people.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It’s a huge investment, I always think if you aren’t sure, don’t do it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you in a hurry?


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Cleo38 said:


> I just liked the excitement of 'bad boys' then the reality set in & I realised that it was anything but!!!
> 
> With new builds tho if there are fields nearby is there a chance these could also be built on? I know this can happen anywhere but more likely if already close to a new estate


Maybe the town plan would give you an idea. We looked at the 25 year plan when we moved because there is so much building going in our town, as well as inland border facilities which no one knew about!!!!!!

Anyway, our estate works for us because it's small, the houses are all detached and it's 20 years old now so well spaced out. I don't think I could live on a recently built estate as no parking or space.

Our compromise is the motorway but it's well shielded by trees. We just can't afford to live truly rural and even round here the villages are expanding










Also being close to the hospital was useful when I fell out my front door on ice and broke my wrist. I walked to A:E.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> Are you in a hurry?


No not in a hurry I'm in a rental at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MissKittyKat said:


> Maybe the town plan would give you an idea. We looked at the 25 year plan when we moved because there is so much building going in our town, as well as inland border facilities which no one knew about!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, our estate works for us because it's small, the houses are all detached and it's 20 years old now so well spaced out. I don't think I could live on a recently built estate as no parking or space.
> 
> ...


I can't really the odd cottage does pop up though. This is the most spacious one bed I've seen. Immaculate inside mind you it won't be after a month with boxers


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> I can't really the odd cottage does pop up though. This is the most spacious one bed I've seen. Immaculate inside mind you it won't be after a month with boxers


It's doggy glitter


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't believe it. I just don't believe it. I just wrote out a very detailed message about my experience. I was spell checking and the entire post has disappeared. This forum is so messed up I don't know why I even bother.

Maybe I'll try again later. I had some good tips.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I don't believe it. I just don't believe it. I just wrote out a very detailed message about my experience. I was spell checking and the entire post has disappeared. This forum is so messed up I don't know why I even bother.
> 
> Maybe I'll try again later. I had some good tips.


What a pain!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

THE most important thing for me would be available dog walks; I couldn’t live where we had to walk through a busy area to get to a walk. Closely followed by traffic noise, or a school playground.

You can do all sorts with a house, given time, but you can’t alter the surroundings.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> THE most important thing for me would be available dog walks; I couldn't live where we had to walk through a busy area to get to a walk. Closely followed by traffic noise, or a school playground.
> 
> You can do all sorts with a house, given time, but you can't alter the surroundings.


I think this is what is worrying me about a new build estate. I'm a bit spoiled in my rental.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> What a pain!


Yeah. The platform of this forum just plain sucks.

I know you know I have recently been through the process.

I went through three realtors before I found one (the fourth) I could work with.. Two had little interest, I suspect my budget was too low, they didn't want to bother. One kept trying to show me houses that had no bearing on my criteria so I had to dump her. The fourth was recommended by someone who didn't know her personally, or as a realtor, but had had a positive interaction with her on a different subject and she turned out to be the one.

I looked at 10 houses over 2 years. I was on several listing site e mail lists, where you fill in your criteria and when a house meets it you get an alert.

I knew the minute I saw the listing for my house that it was the one. People kept saying this would happen and it did. I never dreamed I would live on such a busy commercial street. But when you are looking for a house you have to look at everything, because you never know if the house is going to tick off all your boxes enough to overcome the one thing you don't like.

And that is what happened to me.

Beware of any house with strong smells. I looked at one house that reeked of bleach. It took me some time but I discovered what they were hiding was the smell of cat pee.

Strong perfume smells are also hiding something. Often they try to cover up cigarette smoke that way.

Don't try to force yourself to accept one you THINK you should want, when you know in your heart it isn't right. I went through that too. Thankfully the house was so saturated in cigarette smell after a second viewing I gave it up in relief.

That's the gist I guess.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Yeah. The platform of this forum just plain sucks.
> 
> I know you know I have recently been through the process.
> 
> ...


That's interesting you were looking for two years I started last April. I think I need not panic. I did find the one last year but got out bid. Nothing has measured up to that.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> That's interesting you were looking for two years I started last April. I think I need not panic. I did find the one last year but got out bid. Nothing has measured up to that.


I panicked a lot. I was renting and had lived in the place 22 years. My landlord was old and sick and likely to die any minute (according to him) He never did any maintenance on the place, if was full of mold, most of the outlets didn't work and the roof looked ready to cave in at any time.

Desperate as I was, still I was determined to get it right.

This busy street I live on, over the period of my search, several other houses came up for sale on this street that I rejected without even looking at them. I was sure I did not want to live on such a busy street, though the area as a whole is considered desirable. (nice quiet little neighborhoods branch off this busy commercial road)

Anyway, but when THIS house came up, I knew as soon as I started flipping through the pictures that it was the one, even though it was on this street.

And I was right. 

Of course there are many things wrong with it, but they don't matter. And of course there are neighbor issues, but you get that anywhere. The HOUSE is the right one and that was what mattered.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I wish the estate agents would include this information so far I have viewed houses;
> 
> backs onto a prison now with my taste in men this is not a good location, across the road was a police K9 training centre
> House next to a pub
> House next to a butcher with parking for said butcher outside the front door


Maybe look on Google maps before deciding to view? It shows quite a lot of places in the locale.

Might save you a wasted journey.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe look on Google maps before deciding to view? It shows quite a lot of places in the locale.
> 
> Might save you a wasted journey.


Takes the element of surprise away  I did for this one but didn't pick up on the social club it kinda looks like a house. Everyone I've told has laughed because I'm so anti social. It's a shame the house and garden was great.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe look on Google maps before deciding to view? It shows quite a lot of places in the locale.
> 
> Might save you a wasted journey.


The thing is, none of the viewings will be wasted. The more places you look at, the more you know what you want and don't want.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> The thing is, none of the viewings will be wasted. The more places you look at, the more you know what you want and don't want.


I've been wanting to visit the village for a while it's more affordable. It had an amazing cafe for hot chocolate.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> I've been wanting to visit the village for a while it's more affordable. It had an amazing cafe for hot chocolate.


If you got a good hot chocolate out of it then it can't have been a waste 

What a shock finding out one backed onto a prison though


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lucy2020 said:


> If you got a good hot chocolate out of it then it can't have been a waste
> 
> What a shock finding out one backed onto a prison though


It was cheap for the size of house no street view I asked and she said it's near a prison which I thought was ok she didn't mention the garden actually joined to the prison wall. The most off putting thing was the k9 centre across the road loads of barking. It's a shame the house was lovely.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

In the last year I've moved 120 miles from my old home. I knew what I wanted in the property.. mainly single story, needed to feel rural (what's the point in moving to the country and seeing the same properties from your windows) and be safe for the cats. 
I saw a bungalow in the most amazing location along with my current one on the same day... heart said the first, head said this one, because although I had the money to extend the first I would not have been able to do so without an enormous amount of stress (just me would've been okay but with two nervous cats would've been horrendous!)
I'm actually really happy here, it's more rural than I thought as although only minutes from an A road and a larger village with shops, it's still quiet and sleepy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> In the last year I've moved 120 miles from my old home. I knew what I wanted in the property.. mainly single story, needed to feel rural (what's the point in moving to the country and seeing the same properties from your windows) and be safe for the cats.
> I saw a bungalow in the most amazing location along with my current one on the same day... heart said the first, head said this one, because although I had the money to extend the first I would not have been able to do so without an enormous amount of stress (just me would've been okay but with two nervous cats would've been horrendous!)
> I'm actually really happy here, it's more rural than I thought as although only minutes from an A road and a larger village with shops, it's still quiet and sleepy


Sounds lovely.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds lovely.


Thanks, it is.

I forgot in my post to make the point  I suppose what I'm trying to say, is be realistic what work you can/want to take on. What would the boxers tolerate? I think to pet owners, these points are the most important. Good luck with the search!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

The boxers survived a new kitchen being put in at my last place they are pretty good. Ideally I wouldn’t have to do any work because I’m lazy. Location is important good walks and lots of open space.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’ve seen a bungalow I quite like the look of. Beautifully presented, secure garden, not as rural as I’d like but next to a big park. It’s in a market town. Any experiences of bungalow living?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are usually more expensive on heating, due to all outside walls and bigger roof.
Also check carefully for damp with a meter and not just visually. A quick lick of paint can cover a multitude of sins.
Other than that, I'd love a bungalow


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> They are usually more expensive on heating, due to all outside walls and bigger roof.
> Also check carefully for damp with a meter and not just visually. A quick lick of paint can cover a multitude of sins.
> Other than that, I'd love a bungalow


Thank you I didn't know that about the damp. I have to say I quite like the idea it's all open and spacious. It has big windows and the boxers could watch the world go by. I can't imagine it being more expensive to heat than my current house which has no double glazing or installation.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Is it a bungalow or a chalet bungalow? You usually get a good footprint too. Are you seeing it today? If so,fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is it a bungalow or a chalet bungalow? You usually get a good footprint too. Are you seeing it today? If so,fingers crossed.


Not today it's only just gone on I need to phone. It's a normal bungalow I guess. Down a residential street.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think it’s absolutely worth going to see. There’s often lots of scope with a bungalow (if you want to do work). We’ve had one on our road recently renovated and it’s sold very quickly. Being near a park is excellent for the boys, too. Sounds positive


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/117969194#/?channel=RES_BUY

Here you go @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I've seen a bungalow I quite like the look of. Beautifully presented, secure garden, not as rural as I'd like but next to a big park. It's in a market town. Any experiences of bungalow living?


I live in a traditional Hungarian village house where all the rooms lead off each other. Only one entrance into my kitchen/dining room (20m sq) which isn't ideal with dogs who in winter paddle in mud and snow! Either side is my bedroom with en suite bathroom (16m sq) and large living room.(25m sq) I love it because in winter especially it gives the dogs a very large indoor area to move around in without being on top of me all the time.

The downside is keeping the floors clean of all the mud and debris the boys bring in. All the floors are tiled though so it's just a matter of getting out either the steam cleaner or a good old mop and bucket.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I live in a traditional Hungarian village house where all the rooms lead off each other. Only one entrance into my kitchen/dining room (20m sq) which isn't ideal with dogs who in winter paddle in mud and snow! Either side is my bedroom with en suite bathroom (16m sq) and large living room.(25m sq) I love it because in winter especially it gives the dogs a very large indoor area to move around in without being on top of me all the time.
> 
> The downside is keeping the floors clean of all the mud and debris the boys bring in. All the floors are tiled though so it's just a matter of getting out either the steam cleaner or a good old mop and bucket.


This has cream carpets that wouldn't last long.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/117969194#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> Here you go @Mrs Funkin


My children used to go to school in Faringdon! Don't know what it's like now but used to be a lovely village.

We lived in Fairford at the time opposite the airfield where they tested Concorde.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> My children used to go to school in Faringdon! Don't know what it's like now but used to be a lovely village.
> 
> We lived in Fairford at the time opposite the airfield where they tested Concorde.


What a small world did you go up to the folly?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> This has cream carpets that wouldn't last long.


Carpet cleaning is built into my budget. I've got a large cream carpet in my living room which due to Covid I haven't been able to take to the cleaners for over two years because it's so heavy I need someone to help me get it in and out of the car.

At least in the UK you can rent the large carpet cleaners (or whatever they're called) something we can't do over here.

If you like the house, I'd say go for it and worry about the carpets later!.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/117969194#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> Here you go @Mrs Funkin


That looks nice. Not many houses have sold in the area so the community is stable.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> That looks nice. Not many houses have sold in the area so the community is stable.


I don't even think to look at these things it's been so long since I bought a house.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

@Boxer123 . Why did I think you lived up North somewhere.

You are now in my neck of the woods with Faringdon.

Have a look at Fairford. My son lives there and it's great. Nice Cotswold area, fabulous walks without getting into a car. Surprisingly almost no plane noises from the air base. I'd move there in a shot.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I don't even think to look at these things it's been so long since I bought a house.


The only thing that would put me off is that it looks out onto the communal parking. That amount of movement/car doors shutting would set my dogs off barking.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> The only thing that would put me off is that it looks out onto the communal parking. That amount of movement would set my dogs off barking.


Yes this may be a problem with boxers although they are better if they can see what's happening at the moment they can't see out the windows and react to car doors.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> @Boxer123 . Why did I think you lived up North somewhere.
> 
> You are now in my neck of the woods with Faringdon.
> 
> Have a look at Fairford. My son lives there and it's great. Nice Cotswold area, fabulous walks without getting into a car. Surprisingly almost no plane noises from the air base. I'd move there in a shot.


Not that far from me either

Agree about Fairford, lovely area and not that far from the Cotswolds water parks.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> @Boxer123 . Why did I think you lived up North somewhere.
> 
> You are now in my neck of the woods with Faringdon.
> 
> Have a look at Fairford. My son lives there and it's great. Nice Cotswold area, fabulous walks without getting into a car. Surprisingly almost no plane noises from the air base. I'd move there in a shot.


My sister is up north I'm currently Abingdon way but you get more for your money out towards Faringdon. Now I know you and @Siskin are close by I can book you in for boxer sitting


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Looks lovely. If you don't want it I'll have it  

Be careful re the built in wardrobe, I see one side is an outside wall, the built in wardrobe in my place is in the same position and I keep a water catcher in there and I've learnt to never shut the door completely as it gets very cold inside if I do, thankfully due to having a water catcher I've never had mould.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Looks lovely. If you don't want it I'll have it
> 
> Be careful re the built in wardrobe, I see one side is an outside wall, the built in wardrobe in my place is in the same position and I keep a water catcher in there and I've learnt to never shut the door completely as it gets very cold inside if I do, thankfully due to having a water catcher I've never had mould.


What's a water catcher ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> What's a water catcher ?


Sorry, couldn't think of the right word earlier, it's a dehumidifier, 
You can get these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANSIO-Inte...ndensation+catcher&qid=1642251630&sr=8-6&th=1
Used to use those and they are very good, but I now use these things that catch the moisture, then you 're-charge' it which dries it out, then hang it up again, I don't know what they are called though as I was given them.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> This has cream carpets that wouldn't last long.


Gosh that's a cute little house. Love the private yard. The carpets can be pulled up and vinyl sheet or wood (if you can afford it) put down.. One concern would be storage space. Doesn't look like there is any.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry, couldn't think of the right word earlier, it's a dehumidifier,
> You can get these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANSIO-Interior-Dehumidifier-Condensation-Dehumidifiers/dp/B01C6V5IVG/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=condensation+catcher&qid=1642251630&sr=8-6&th=1
> Used to use those and they are very good, but I now use these things that catch the moisture, then you 're-charge' it which dries it out, then hang it up again, I don't know what they are called though as I was given them.


I might try them here it's so damp.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Gosh that's a cute little house. Love the private yard. The carpets can be pulled up and vinyl sheet or wood (if you can afford it) put down.. One concern would be storage space. Doesn't look like there is any.


No there isn't much I'm not to worried about that as I don't have much stuff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/117969194#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> Here you go @Mrs Funkin


Oooh thanks @Boxer123 Im off to study it (I especially love a floor plan haha!).

Good comments about the number of houses sold in the area and also the car parking. Is it close enough to where you live now to drive and to be able to sit and watch the car park activity for a while if you think it might be an issue?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh thanks @Boxer123 Im off to study it (I especially love a floor plan haha!).
> 
> Good comments about the number of houses sold in the area and also the car parking. Is it close enough to where you live now to drive and to be able to sit and watch the car park activity for a while if you think it might be an issue?


Yes it is that's a good idea.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You'll get a lot of traffic noise from the A20, and I'm sure they will build on those remaining fields between there and the road!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Have a read of the Neighbourhood Plan for Faringdon, too, Boxer 

https://www.faringdontowncouncil.gov.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Faringdon-Neighbourhood-Plan.pdf
https://www.faringdontowncouncil.gov.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Faringdon-Neighbourhood-Plan.pdf
ETA: I'm so boring, sorry!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have a read of the Neighbourhood Plan for Faringdon, too, Boxer
> 
> https://www.faringdontowncouncil.gov.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Faringdon-Neighbourhood-Plan.pdf
> ETA: I'm so boring, sorry!


Don't apologise I love boring.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> You'll get a lot of traffic noise from the A20, and I'm sure they will build on those remaining fields between there and the road!


Possibly it's not as rural as I want I think I'm having my head turned by a pretty kitchen.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well my advice remains: go look at it. The more you look, the more you know what you do and don't want. And you don't know, until you walk in, if it's going to be The One, that even with the negatives, has that Something that makes it all worthwhile.

How I hated looking at houses. But I forced myself for those reasons. And it was all worth it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Well my advice remains: go look at it. The more you look, the more you know what you do and don't want. And you don't know, until you walk in, if it's going to be The One, that even with the negatives, has that Something that makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> How I hated looking at houses. But I forced myself for those reasons. And it was all worth it.


Yes I think I will it's going to be tricky finding exactly what I want (since I'm not sure it exists) I quite like house hunting but wish I had more time. I can only really do weekends.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes I think I will it's going to be tricky finding exactly what I want (since I'm not sure it exists) I quite like house hunting but wish I had more time. I can only really do weekends.


I only did weekends too. Saturday or Sunday mornings, 10AM.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

There's only one thing for it @Boxer123 you'll need to call in Phil & Kirstie 

Both times we've bought a house, we've bought the second one we viewed. We *should* have done more buying and selling where we used to live to make more money but it was all too stressful for me, it's not a kind process is it? When we bought where we are now, we really wanted to be very close to the sea. Realistically we only wanted to live on this estate (1930s crazy little "garden estate", with allotments and a green), there's another estate just along but it's too big for us. Our main compromise was that we knew we couldn't afford the front row which looks over the Prom, so we are one road back but still south facing.

I can never work out if it's better to be super open-minded regarding as many things as possible, or to be more restrictive. I think the former leaves you open to too much choice which wouldn't help me at all, I'd feel overwhelmed I think. I know that compromise is always mentioned - but to me, how you talk, it sounds like the one thing you really want is to be more rural? Maybe it's worth hanging on for that?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's only one thing for it @Boxer123 you'll need to call in Phil & Kirstie
> 
> Both times we've bought a house, we've bought the second one we viewed. We *should* have done more buying and selling where we used to live to make more money but it was all too stressful for me, it's not a kind process is it? When we bought where we are now, we really wanted to be very close to the sea. Realistically we only wanted to live on this estate (1930s crazy little "garden estate", with allotments and a green), there's another estate just along but it's too big for us. Our main compromise was that we knew we couldn't afford the front row which looks over the Prom, so we are one road back but still south facing.
> 
> I can never work out if it's better to be super open-minded regarding as many things as possible, or to be more restrictive. I think the former leaves you open to too much choice which wouldn't help me at all, I'd feel overwhelmed I think. I know that compromise is always mentioned - but to me, how you talk, it sounds like the one thing you really want is to be more rural? Maybe it's worth hanging on for that?


I definitely do need Phil and Kirsty but know they would be rolling their eyes at me wanting what I can't afford. It's tricky on my own as like I said I don't trust my judgement so much after so many bad decisions  I do want more rural but it seems the compromise will be travelling further for work and I'm already run of my feet so I'm not sure.

I can't decide what to have for dinner so house hunting is a tricky one for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, you'll have to take us with you on virtual house viewings then  Where do you work Boxer? What's your commute now compared to what it would be in, for example, Faringdon? I saw something the other day that says the average daily commute is an hour (which I presume is both ways, not one hour each way). Mine's about that now my hours have changed, which is "only" 16 miles each way. Before my hours changed, it could take me 50 minutes to get home.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, you'll have to take us with you on virtual house viewings then  Where do you work Boxer? What's your commute now compared to what it would be in, for example, Faringdon? I saw something the other day that says the average daily commute is an hour (which I presume is both ways, not one hour each way). Mine's about that now my hours have changed, which is "only" 16 miles each way. Before my hours changed, it could take me 50 minutes to get home.


So my commute varies as I currently work in different places all over Oxfordshire. It depends on the school I'm going to. Right now I'm really central. Some days I travel further than others. If I were to move further out it could leave me with a 45/50 minute journey on average.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Commute was a big deal for me too. I have to come home for lunch. I NEED to know I can get home in a matter of minutes if I need to. With my sensory intolerance issues rural is something I long for with my whole body and soul, but I cannot tolerate a long commute. I need to be home as much as possible. It's just the way I'm made.

My house is the exact same time traveling as my old place, except it's on the other side of town. I was rural before, though it wasn't all that quiet, two highways nearby and my little back road I lived on was used as a by pass to avoid the busier roads. It was very quiet when I first moved there but things kept getting built up until I was barely rural at all.

Anyway, do keep us in the loop.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Commute was a big deal for me too. I have to come home for lunch. I NEED to know I can get home in a matter of minutes if I need to. With my sensory intolerance issues rural is something I long for with my whole body and soul, but I cannot tolerate a long commute. I need to be home as much as possible. It's just the way I'm made.
> 
> My house is the exact same time traveling as my old place, except it's on the other side of town. I was rural before, though it wasn't all that quiet, two highways nearby and my little back road I lived on was used as a by pass to avoid the busier roads. It was very quiet when I first moved there but things kept getting built up until I was barely rural at all.
> 
> Anyway, do keep us in the loop.


I like to be close for boxers. I don't mind the odd day long travel not sure how I'd feel long term. It may be worth it for the location ? I do dither.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

For reference this is the one that got away it ended up going offers over and a bidding war I couldn't afford but I fell in love with this house before walking through the door.
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/79720128#/?channel=RES_BUY

Also perfect location.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Did it definitely sell?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(We had friends in Great Shefford and my best mate lives in Upper Bucklebury)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did it definitely sell?


It's still SSTC so could fall through but bids were going way over asking.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That would have been a lovely place for you, such character too. The thatch looked in good condition, was it straw or Reed? The reed lasts longer but doesn’t get used so much this far west.

Oxford can be a bit a pig to get through at rush hour or at any time it seems, that roundabout on the west side as the A40 comes along is a nightmare when we are off to Suffolk, all we want to do is turn left for the A34 but end up waiting for ages in a great long queue.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> That would have been a lovely place for you, such character too. The thatch looked in good condition, was it straw or Reed? The reed lasts longer but doesn't get used so much this far west.
> 
> Oxford can be a bit a pig to get through at rush hour or at any time it seems, that roundabout on the west side as the A40 comes along is a nightmare when we are off to Suffolk, all we want to do is turn left for the A34 but end up waiting for ages in a great long queue.


I have no idea about the thatch TBH just walked in and put an offer in  loved it the location and house.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> For reference this is the one that got away it ended up going offers over and a bidding war I couldn't afford but I fell in love with this house before walking through the door.
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/79720128#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> Also perfect location.


Oh wow! I can see why you fell in love, it's a gorgeous house, full of character.

Personally I think the bungalow you showed us is worth looking at, even if you decide its not for you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Oh wow! I can see why you fell in love, it's a gorgeous house, full of character.
> 
> Personally I think the bungalow you showed us is worth looking at, even if you decide its not for you.


I will do I'm heading that way Wednesday with work so can check out the area if it's ready for boxers.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It's a lovely place and don't forget you're in a great position to buy as far as lack of chain goes. That can really work in your favour.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> It's still SSTC so could fall through but bids were going way over asking.


Tell yourself it was damp and riddled with woodworm


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Tell yourself it was damp and riddled with woodworm


 I don't think I would have cared for that location it would have been a money pit that's for sure.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

If it does fall through - buy a toilet for the en-suite that has the sink built in. I can’t believe anyone would have a toilet upstairs without a wash basin! I can see why you liked it though and the garden was much nicer. The house prices there are really high for what you get.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> If it does fall through - buy a toilet for the en-suite that has the sink built in. I can't believe anyone would have a toilet upstairs without a wash basin! I can see why you liked it though and the garden was much nicer. The house prices there are really high for what you get.


Super expensive around here I would move up north but I love my job to much.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Super expensive around here I would move up north but I love my job to much.


I do something similar to you and a lot of authorities no longer have specialist teachers due to the cost involved. I moved from London and where I lived is now £285000 for a one bedroom house with shared gardens.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> I do something similar to you and a lot of authorities no longer have specialist teachers due to the cost involved. I moved from London and where I lived is now £285000 for a one bedroom house with shared gardens.


So steep London is something special for prices.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

How do you feel about living more centrally to Wantage @Boxer123 ?

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/116007494#/?channel=RES_BUY

I think this looks good for the woofers: garden, hard floors...cute cottage feel, though I know it's not rural for you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> How do you feel about living more centrally to Wantage @Boxer123 ?
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/116007494#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> I think this looks good for the woofers: garden, hard floors...cute cottage feel, though I know it's not rural for you.


Yes I've been looking at that I can't remember why I ruled it out. Might have to revisit. I think I was worried the stream at the end of the garden might flood the house. As I write that I realise I sound silly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My friend in Aylesbury has a stream at the bottom of her garden and she was worried about that too, I think. I believe you can get information on whether things have flooded or not in recent years. 

I think you should go and at least see it


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> My friend in Aylesbury has a stream at the bottom of her garden and she was worried about that too, I think. I believe you can get information on whether things have flooded or not in recent years.
> 
> I think you should go and at least see it


There is also a flood map that shows predictions for future flooding. Not sure if it's the same map, but it's quite useful as just because something hasn't flooded it doesn't mean it wouldn't in the future if things change in an area. I'm sure I checked if I would be living on a riverside property if sea levels rise by a few meters (I will be! Quite exciting…).

I'm constantly put off properties in my random searches by potential future flooding… which is a bit bonkers really because I am definitely just window shopping when I am looking at houses on a daily basis. No intention of moving right now


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, we have had issues living where we live with potential flooding. There was a flood at the other end of our road (quite a long way) a couple of years before we moved, so house insurance was troublesome. 

Pesky seaside living


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, we have had issues living where we live with potential flooding. There was a flood at the other end of our road (quite a long way) a couple of years before we moved, so house insurance was troublesome.
> 
> Pesky seaside living


I actually always love the look of coastal and riverside properties… just don't think would have the guts to live there hehe. My mum lives in the Somerset levels… which I thought was crazy until when the levels flooded she proudly pointed out that they live on the smallest hill, and so their village doesn't flood. The fact they couldn't get out of the village didn't stop the smugness I detected!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Our flooding was actually because Southern Water didn't clear a culvert and so the water couldn't go to the sea like it was supposed to. Our end of the road is higher than the end that flooded. We never realised really - but you can stand outside our house and look down the road and it's visible to the naked eye. Didn't stop insurers thinking there was an issue though.

Sorry @Boxer123 I've gone OT!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I really enjoy watching house programs. Shouting at the tv! Mostly at people ripping out perfectly good kitchens or knocking down walls to make 1 room. Am I the only one that doesn't want the whole house smelling of cooking? Or that hates noises like the kettle?

When buying my house I didn't notice a whole row of houses! Or realise that a mud driveway gets washed away in the rain. Luckily to compensate I got a courtyard that I didn't realise would be a lovely suntrap in the winter! I've done work on this house, it's cheaper and done to my specs.

So next time I buy a house I'll make sure to look outside at the area more, make sure there's 2 toilets and if I have central heating that there's a separate fire too.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been meaning to ask, after looking at these listings:

What does "no chain" mean?

And what does "Tenure: freehold" mean?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That's ok @Mrs Funkin flooding really worries me. Boxers can't have wet toes


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I've been meaning to ask, after looking at these listings:
> 
> What does "no chain" mean?
> 
> And what does "Tenure: freehold" mean?


No chain means they are not purchasing an onward property so it is a quicker sale. You can be stuck in a chain with 5 or six people all selling and buying at the same time it takes ages.

Freehold you're own the land. Often flats are leasehold so you have to pay a monthly service charge and you buy the lease for 125 years for example. I avoid leasehold like the plague.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I actually always love the look of coastal and riverside properties… just don't think would have the guts to live there hehe. My mum lives in the Somerset levels… which I thought was crazy until when the levels flooded she proudly pointed out that they live on the smallest hill, and so their village doesn't flood. The fact they couldn't get out of the village didn't stop the smugness I detected!


My rental is next to a river but I'm uphill it got quite scary for some of my neighbours last year. A lot of roads were closed.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Tomorrow I'm going to see the bungalow. Next weekend I've booked into see another one. It's in Milton under Wychwood. Further out than I would like but a village location. Is that your neck of the woods @Siskin ?

I've come to the conclusion if I want rural I need to travel further so am a bit stuck on what to do.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to see the bungalow. Next weekend I've booked into see another one. It's in Milton under Wychwood. Further out than I would like but a village location. Is that your neck of the woods @Siskin ?
> 
> I've come to the conclusion if I want rural I need to travel further so am a bit stuck on what to do.


Getting closer.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Getting closer.


Is it a nice village the ad says it's an AONB?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Is it a nice village the ad says it's an AONB?


It's part of the Cotswold AONB I guess. I don't know the village, but it's nice round there. Lots of country lanes leading all over the place to explore


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well that one today was a no. It was so built up I knew as soon as I pulled up. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That was the bungalow with the communal parking behind it @Boxer123 ? On the plus side it's helped you in your decision


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That was the bungalow with the communal parking behind it @Boxer123 ? On the plus side it's helped you in your decision


Yes the bungalow was beautiful inside but the area was so built up I couldn't imagine living there.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I'm trying to buy a house at the moment too. What I'm discovering is my expectations do not match my price range  It's very frustrating!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LittleFox said:


> I'm trying to buy a house at the moment too. What I'm discovering is my expectations do not match my price range  It's very frustrating!


You are not alone


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about flood risks ? @Mrs Funkin ? I'm viewing a place next week and am a little unsure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think the flood maps are from the Environment Agency @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I'm going to see this next week 
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114443993#/?channel=RES_BUY

Done some research and it's says this. I don't understand how it can be low risk of 400m away is high risk? 
#boxerscanthavewettoes


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

https://flood-map-for-planning.serv...426345&northing=218072&placeOrPostcode=Ox76fg


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Doesn't look like too much of an issue from that map @Boxer123 (you'd have a heart failure if you saw the one for where we live!).


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483155
> So I'm going to see this next week
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114443993#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> ...


Looks nice 
The flood map data very low risk, it's not close to the two rivers above and below so you'd be fine.
Like Mrs F, where I am lots of properties are within the flood risk area but my bungalow is just on the edge... there's a ford at the end of my road!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you both I’m a worry wart.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We have a stream not far from us, however we are considerably higher then the stream. For it to reach our house most of lowland Britain would be flooded. 
We used to have problems with insurance companies answering the question of do you live near a watercourse and would have to ring them and explain


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483155
> So I'm going to see this next week
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114443993#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> ...


That location looks lovely! You back right up to lots of fields and looks like great running areas


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> That location looks lovely! You back right up to lots of fields and looks like great running areas


It's further out than I'd like but I think that is going to be the compromise I have to make. I pulled up at the house yesterday it was a residential area and it was a huge no.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

This is a wild card. I've enquired because the garden is currently not fenced to see if it could be (it's grade 2 they have rules) again further out than I'd like but the area is out of this world.

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/116989979#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> This is a wild card. I've enquired because the garden is currently not fenced to see if it could be (it's grade 2 they have rules) again further out than I'd like but the area is out of this world.
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/116989979#/?channel=RES_BUY


Pretty area/village. Not sure that you would be able to fence in the front (back) garden as looking at the satellite images, it appears that there's a shared footpath to gain access to the front (back) door?
my personal observation is that, although the overall space is comparable to the other bungalow, it is not as usable space.... lots of little bits of space rather than a couple of bigger rooms. I wouldn't know where to put furniture!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@Boxer123 I know it's not the same, different country and 'n all  But we live out in the boonies, 7 miles from the nearest town. You can't just pick up the phone and order a pizza delivered, or walk to the corner for some emergency ice cream, but we do love the isolation and quiet. 
I think if you like your space and alone time, it's worth the travel distance and loss of some conveniences.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Pretty area/village. Not sure that you would be able to fence in the front (back) garden as looking at the satellite images, it appears that there's a shared footpath to gain access to the front (back) door?
> my personal observation is that, although the overall space is comparable to the other bungalow, it is not as usable space.... lots of little bits of space rather than a couple of bigger rooms. I wouldn't know where to put furniture!


No that was my thought it's a shame I need a secure boxer space. Furniture wise I have hardly anything so that doesn't worry me as much.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

GingerNinja said:


> Pretty area/village. Not sure that you would be able to fence in the front (back) garden as looking at the satellite images, it appears that there's a shared footpath to gain access to the front (back) door?
> my personal observation is that, although the overall space is comparable to the other bungalow, it is not as usable space.... lots of little bits of space rather than a couple of bigger rooms. I wouldn't know where to put furniture!


No central heating either and being an old house with probably ill fitting windows, hard to keep warm in winter.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> @Boxer123 I know it's not the same, different country and 'n all  But we live out in the boonies, 7 miles from the nearest town. You can't just pick up the phone and order a pizza delivered, or walk to the corner for some emergency ice cream, but we do love the isolation and quiet.
> I think if you like your space and alone time, it's worth the travel distance and loss of some conveniences.


I live in what is virtually a large field on the edge of an isolated village with only 65 inhabitants. No shop or pub and a bus only twice a day. 12 miles to the nearest supermarket down winding country lanes. I love it, but the downside is, when you live on your own and have an emergency such as having broken your wrist, as I have done, you have no neighbours or anyone near you can call on for help.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483155
> So I'm going to see this next week
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114443993#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> ...


That's another cute house but needs a new roof.

The flood risk may be due to drainage issues, the way the roads are built, if there is a water source running through (whether natural stream or man made run off or whatever)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483155
> So I'm going to see this next week
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114443993#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> ...


Really like the sound and look of this one.



Boxer123 said:


> This is a wild card. I've enquired because the garden is currently not fenced to see if it could be (it's grade 2 they have rules) again further out than I'd like but the area is out of this world.
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/116989979#/?channel=RES_BUY


That would be a no-no for me, the odd shaped rooms and no central heating, plus being a grade 2 building with all the rules attached to that, you wouldn't be able to make it your own, you'd spend loads of money on it and then still have to follow rules that are more like being in a rental.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

would you consider going for an auction property? This is residential but not overly built up... lots of potential but of course it could go way higher than 200k

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/118831241#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> That's another cute house but needs a new roof.
> 
> The flood risk may be due to drainage issues, the way the roads are built, if there is a water source running through (whether natural stream or man made run off or whatever)


What do you notice about the roof ? I'm not great at this.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> would you consider going for an auction property? This is residential but not overly built up... lots of potential but of course it could go way higher than 200k
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/118831241#/?channel=RES_BUY


I like the idea of a project but I think realistically I'd struggle to fund it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> What do you notice about the roof ? I'm not great at this.


I just answered this in detail but the post was wiped out before I could post it. This happens a lot in this forum lately. The really annoying part is, the auto save feature will save posts you change your mind about and don't want to post, but when one is wiped out like that, it's gone for good, not saved anywhere.

Look carefully at that roof. The asphalt tiles are curling up and there are some bare spots. The whole thing looks in very poor condition.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

lorilu said:


> I just answered this in detail but the post was wiped out before I could post it. This happens a lot in this forum lately. The really annoying part is, the auto save feature will save posts you change your mind about and don't want to post, but when one is wiped out like that, it's gone for good, not saved anywhere.
> 
> Look carefully at that roof. The asphalt tiles are curling up and there are some bare spots. The whole thing looks in very poor condition.


The roof will be cement tiles and I think what you can see is just moss. It looks fine to me. I think the property is not that old... just checked, built in 2008 so will be all modern building materials


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> The roof will be cement tiles and I think what you can see is just moss. It looks fine to me. I think the property is not that old... just checked, built in 2008 so will be all modern building materials


This roof? Of course I am only looking at a picture. But that looks like a roof in very poor condition to me. Why would there be moss on a roof that is in full sun?

1 bedroom semi-detached bungalow for sale in Harmans Court, Milton Under Wychwood, Oxfordshire, OX7 (rightmove.co.uk)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Something to check out it’s hard to see in these piccies.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> This is a wild card. I've enquired because the garden is currently not fenced to see if it could be (it's grade 2 they have rules) again further out than I'd like but the area is out of this world.
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/116989979#/?channel=RES_BUY


It's cute but where would you park your car? It's also very close to a pub.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> It's cute but where would you park your car? It's also very close to a pub.


I'd sling my car anywhere, proximity to a pub does bother me as I like an early night.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking about the noise. My parents lived near one and they checked it out before they moved there at different times. The owners changed and it got really noisy. I’m careful when I park at different schools so I’m not near any houses. There’s one where you’ll get a flat tyre and a road where you’ll get your car scratched. I have a garage although everyone here leaves their cars on their drives.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> *I was thinking about the noise. *My parents lived near one and they checked it out before they moved there at different times. The owners changed and it got really noisy. I'm careful when I park at different schools so I'm not near any houses. There's one where you'll get a flat tyre and a road where you'll get your car scratched. I have a garage although everyone here leaves their cars on their drives.


OH yes. I would not want to live near a pub!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I saw a cottage last year that was perfect except a pub was to close. Some folk it wouldn’t bother but I’m so noise sensitive. Where I’m renting now I’ve never slept so well it’s so quiet.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> This roof? Of course I am only looking at a picture. But that looks like a roof in very poor condition to me. Why would there be moss on a roof that is in full sun?
> 
> 1 bedroom semi-detached bungalow for sale in Harmans Court, Milton Under Wychwood, Oxfordshire, OX7 (rightmove.co.uk)


Roof looks ok to me too. It will be a tile not asphalt. I think it's just a weird picture. 
We have a south facing roof that collects moss every year at this time, we live in a country that has plenty of rain and manages to remain damp and chill a lot of the time. Consequently everyone suffers from arthritis. It's also quite high up there on the Cotswolds and is likely to be 2C colder then the valleys and towns at any time of year. My garden is gradually vanishing under its winter moss covering.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve just checked the altitude of the village and it’s the same as at my house


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Roof looks ok to me too. It will be a tile not asphalt. I think it's just a weird picture.
> We have a south facing roof that collects moss every year at this time, we live in a country that has plenty of rain and manages to remain damp and chill a lot of the time. Consequently everyone suffers from arthritis. It's also quite high up there on the Cotswolds and is likely to be 2C colder then the valleys and towns at any time of year. My garden is gradually vanishing under its winter moss covering.


My current rental has moss but then it is blooming cold here.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> My current rental has moss but then it is blooming cold here.


Tis here too.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Had to tell them no to the first bungalow it always feels like I’m breaking up with someone.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Had to tell them no to the first bungalow it always feels like I'm breaking up with someone.


It would be worse if you were looking at a house with the owners and were pointing out all the things you will change!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> It would be worse if you were looking at a house with the owners and were pointing out all the things you will change!


Purple bricks are a nightmare you do the viewing with the vendor.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve almost always viewed with the vendor but given feedback via the agent.

I’d say I’d let them know and telephone them later …. easier than face to face


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> It would be worse if you were looking at a house with the owners and were pointing out all the things you will change!


I remember being terribly upset when we put the first tiny town house in Wargrave we'd been able to fully furnish for sale. I was so proud of having new carpets and curtains everywhere. This woman bounced in and proceeded to tell me everything she would change. I vividly recall her standing in the living room and announcing if she decided to buy the house she'd paint one of the walls an aubergine colour which considering it was a small room would have made it look smaller still. I could have cried!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's just rude @Magyarmum


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

You're lucky you've got so much choice @Boxer123 - property is so scarce here! And ridiculously priced of course. In the past 3 months I've found 4 properties that ticked enough boxes for me to actually go and view!

All the houses you're looking at are just so cute!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> Purple bricks are a nightmare you do the viewing with the vendor.


Yeah, you just tell them you're going to have a think and tell the estate agent no.

I was asked for feedback for one property that we didn't buy, from the estate agent. I wasn't sure how to politely say that it was perhaps the dodgiest area I'd ever been in and would fear for my life... I asked the person who showed us around, who was the seller's father, why there was a house across the road with bin bags over their windows. He said, oh, that's my mate, they're just redecorating. Thing is, that wasn't even the only one on the street, and then there were the people screaming at each other across roads... And more red flags besides...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LittleFox said:


> You're lucky you've got so much choice @Boxer123 - property is so scarce here! And ridiculously priced of course. In the past 3 months I've found 4 properties that ticked enough boxes for me to actually go and view!
> 
> All the houses you're looking at are just so cute!


Spoke to soon the bungalow has sold. This is the problem things fly off before you have time to think about it. Do they build less in NZ ? It's so frustrating isn't it ? I remember buying my first house around 8 years ago we had so much choice. Now is just an awful time to buy.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> Spoke to soon the bungalow has sold. This is the problem things fly off before you have time to think about it. Do they build less in NZ ? It's so frustrating isn't it ? I remember buying my first house around 8 years ago we had so much choice. Now is just an awful time to buy.


Things go pretty quick here too, although it's slowing a bit thankfully. Yeah there's just not enough houses and they're having problems sourcing materials for new builds etc. Also since interest rates have been so low a lot of people have been snapping up investment properties, so demand is exceeding supply.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LittleFox said:


> Things go pretty quick here too, although it's slowing a bit thankfully. Yeah there's just not enough houses and they're having problems sourcing materials for new builds etc. Also since interest rates have been so low a lot of people have been snapping up investment properties, so demand is exceeding supply.


Sounds like the situation here. I want to buy for security but don't want something I'm not happy with just to get on the ladder. I'm finding it quite tricky.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like the situation here. I want to buy for security but don't want something I'm not happy with just to get on the ladder. I'm finding it quite tricky.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LittleFox said:


> Things go pretty quick here too, although it's slowing a bit thankfully. Yeah there's just not enough houses and they're having problems sourcing materials for new builds etc. Also since interest rates have been so low a lot of people have been snapping up investment properties, so demand is exceeding supply.


That's the way it is here too. All the time. People with lower incomes don't have a chance. I overpaid for my little dump because if I tried to go lower I knew some house flipper was going to snap it up. I love my house and don't regret it, but it's very bad here. Many people find themselves with too much house, can't pay the mortgage and lose it, because there isn't anything affordable.



Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like the situation here. I want to buy for security but don't want something I'm not happy with just to get on the ladder. I'm finding it quite tricky.


I worried about that too. I was so desperate to get out of my situation, not knowing when the roof was going to cave in. But I held out for the right one. Every time I think about how close I was to buying that house down the street from my old place I shudder. I hated that house. But at the time, things were really going wrong with the rental I was in. And it was on the same street, less than a half mile away. And eligible for the rehab grant I had (if I bought in that county. I lost the grant because I couldn't find a house in that county) I kept trying to make myself want it. My mind went over and over all the things I hated about it and how I might try to make it better.

Then thank heavens for the second viewing, it was a cold rainy night and we turned the furnace on while we were in there. The cigarette smoke smell was so bad, I was saturated right down to my skin. I knew I could never live there. The seller agent had tried to cover up the smell, but you can't hide it when the furnace kicks on.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There is very little for sale in my village, usually there will be two or three that hang about for a time. Now as soon as they come onto the market they have a buyer. There was one recently, a more modern place which was quite pricey for what it was went in 24 hours


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119327351#/?channel=RES_BUY
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119327351#/?channel=RES_BUY

Looking at this tomorrow after work I'm excited. Just hope the bidding won't go nuts.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If you fancy coming over to Suffolk way, there's plenty up for sale nearby to me 
And 
You'd never have to pay for a dog walker


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119327351#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> Looking at this tomorrow after work I'm excited. Just hope the bidding won't go nuts.


Oh that looks lovely!! Good luck!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> If you fancy coming over to Suffolk way, there's plenty up for sale nearby to me
> And
> You'd never have to pay for a dog walker


You should know having boxers in the neighbourhood can cause a mini house price crash.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Boxer123 that looks super. Loft space, SW garden, two allocated parking spaces, room for a dining table and a little office too. Paws and fingers crossed here.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119327351#/?channel=RES_BUY
> 
> Looking at this tomorrow after work I'm excited. Just hope the bidding won't go nuts.


That does look nice, I hope it lives up to expectations.
You will like Morton in Marsh, lots of interesting small shops. I think you can take dogs on leads into the arboretum at Batsford, it's not far away. Stow on the Wold is further down the Fosseway which again is a nice place. 
Good luck


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> That does look nice, I hope it lives up to expectations.
> You will like Morton in Marsh, lots of interesting small shops. I think you can take dogs on leads into the arboretum at Batsford, it's not far away. Stow on the Wold is further down the Fosseway which again is a nice place.
> Good luck


The surrounding area looks lovely.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I’ve been on holiday there and it’s a lovely village. It’s the nicest house so far so I hope you like it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> I've been on holiday there and it's a lovely village. It's the nicest house so far so I hope you like it.


I think I will it's just if I end up in a bidding war.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I think I will it's just if I end up in a bidding war.


I hate to say it, but it's likely to be like that. Another house in the village came up last week, it's now under offer as of Saturday, only up for about three days. I've not seen it like this before.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I really like this one @Boxer123 the area looks so much nicer than the others.
Good luck xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I hate to say it, but it's likely to be like that. Another house in the village came up last week, it's now under offer as of Saturday, only up for about three days. I've not seen it like this before.


This is why I'm getting out after work tomorrow it only came on today. I might have to offer over asking plus one boxer to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have all my fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't go to sealed bids, Boxer.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I offered over asking price on my bungalow. They had an open day asking for best offers the following Monday. I offered what is was worth to me, could probably got it for less in hindsight but I was comfortable with my offer having decided that I wanted the property.
Offer what you are comfortable with and can afford, then if it's meant to be it will be yours.
Hopefully they will be honest and reasonable, as long as they don't listen to the blood sucking agents!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's exactly it @GingerNinja - offer what it's worth to you, that you can afford. We paid asking for ours and everyone thought we were mad. However we used it as a bargaining tool, "we will give you £10k under the asking, or we will give you the asking price as long as you move out - consider the extra rent money until you find where you want to be". It was absolutely the right thing to do.

I hope it's lovely when you get there, do let us know


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Good luck today. I hope this is 'the one' Boxer.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

@Boxer123 hope the viewing goes well. If I'm ever on my own again, no matter how old theres 3 places I always say I'd try and move too, this area of the Cotswolds, North Norfolk Coast or Northumberland Coast x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well I’ve have my socks blown off ! If I lived there it would be like being on holiday always.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Well I've have my socks blown off ! If I lived there it would be like being on holiday always.


Wow, that's a good reaction. Are you going to put an offer in? You are in a very good position as you are chain free and I presume can move things along quickly


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Wow, that's a good reaction. Are you going to put an offer in? You are in a very good position as you are chain free and I presume can move things along quickly


I am indeed it just depends on whether or not it gets crazy offers over. The house was beautiful but the location wow.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

@Siskin when I pulled up a very well behaved golden pottered down the road off lead walking to heel with owner. I'm not sure the village is ready for boxers.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks lovely. good luck.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you I’ve another viewing for a different house Saturday so hopefully one will go my way.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh wow, I’m so pleased, I really hope it works you for you and the Boxers!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> You should know having boxers in the neighbourhood can cause a mini house price crash.


We have several around, including a mahoosive brindle male and his dainty pure white Mrs (both neutered)
Unfortunately they are all to well guarded


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> We have several around, including a mahoosive brindle male and his dainty pure white Mrs (both neutered)
> Unfortunately they are all to well guarded


Every home should have a boxer.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That's great!

Is there a reason why you cannot offer now? Are they holding out to try and get into a bidding war? I hope not.

The people that offered on my house put in an offer 5k under asking but when the agent said I had another 8 viewings at the weekend, offered full asking price of I cancelled the viewings... I wouldn't been happy with the lower offer and it was only my agent that refused as they were the first viewing.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> That's great!
> 
> Is there a reason why you cannot offer now? Are they holding out to try and get into a bidding war? I hope not.
> 
> The people that offered on my house put in an offer 5k under asking but when the agent said I had another 8 viewings at the weekend, offered full asking price of I cancelled the viewings... I wouldn't been happy with the lower offer and it was only my agent that refused as they were the first viewing.


Only because by the time I got home the agents were closed I'll be on the phone first thing tomorrow


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fab! Ask them if they'll take it off the market if they accept x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Fab! Ask them if they'll take it off the market if they accept x


The way the market is going at the moment it's likely they will want to continue with viewings as it only went on Monday. I'm guessing it will get a lot of interest. We stopped at a secure field on the way back. The area is beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Our old house sold before it even went on, to someone on a wait list. They offered us asking price, we accepted and then the b*****d estate agent tried to get us to do the dirty on them to someone who wanted to offer more. We declined. 

The people that bought it were useless though (the estate agent didn’t help them at all, even though English wasn’t there first language and they were FTBs) and we very nearly lost this house - but I think karma rapidly paid me back for being nice and we got it with some jiggery pokery. 

I am SO glad you loved it Boxer. Paws crossed - let us know what the agent says. If you want it, don’t mess about, offer full and say you want it off the market


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh I hope it works out!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Only because by the time I got home the agents were closed I'll be on the phone first thing tomorrow


You do that. I was the first person to view my little house (the same day it went on the market), and made a full price offer first thing the next morning. Never regretted it


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

@Boxer123 Fingers crossed.

We didn't sell our last house to the highest bidder but actually choose who we wanted it to go too.

All had offered asking or above and we made the decision to help out a newly married couple.

Who wouldn't want to give the boxers a new home.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 Fingers crossed.
> 
> We didn't sell our last house to the highest bidder but actually choose who we wanted it to go too.
> 
> ...


Someone who likes their current neighbours


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483596
> 
> 
> The way the market is going at the moment it's likely they will want to continue with viewings as it only went on Monday. I'm guessing it will get a lot of interest. We stopped at a secure field on the way back. The area is beautiful.


If you can afford to pay 1-2k over asking, it might be worth doing so if they would remove it from the market.
A lot of people are decent and like @Mrs Funkin and @MissKittyKat (and me!) would be happy with asking price and for the property to go to someone who loves it.

Loving the field and happy boxers


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

As everybody else says, offer the full asking price or a little more, on condition they take it off the market.

Point out you have no chain and could ( if they want) move quickly.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483596
> 
> 
> The way the market is going at the moment it's likely they will want to continue with viewings as it only went on Monday. I'm guessing it will get a lot of interest. We stopped at a secure field on the way back. The area is beautiful.


Where about s was the secure speed.
There's one quite close to where I live in


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Where about s was the secure speed.
> There's one quite close to where I live in


Bloxham it was lovely so big. About 20 minutes away.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483596
> 
> 
> The way the market is going at the moment it's likely they will want to continue with viewings as it only went on Monday. I'm guessing it will get a lot of interest. We stopped at a secure field on the way back. The area is beautiful.


So green. It's all white here and has been for a long time......


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> So green. It's all white here and has been for a long time......


We seem to be having an early spring which is nice in one way but worrying in terms of climate change.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

My offer is on the table they are continuing with viewings which seems the norm these days. I have a viewing at another house Saturday which is closer to work so may be the more sensible option. I’ve had a terrible day with Sox (see health section) so cant really think about to much else.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor Sox  I really hope that he is more comfortable now.
Obviously or furry companions are more important than anything else so I hope that he gets well very soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no @Boxer123 sorry to read Sox isn't well.

Glad you put your offer in - don't forget that the position someone is in can be very important, too. So hopefully that may give you an edge.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just wondering if you've heard anything @Boxer123 ? I know when the woofers aren't right that comes first (hell, I've been "paralysed" for weeks because of Oscar, so I fully get it) but just wondering...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just wondering if you've heard anything @Boxer123 ? I know when the woofers aren't right that comes first (hell, I've been "paralysed" for weeks because of Oscar, so I fully get it) but just wondering...


I won't hear until tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath. Viewed another yesterday offered asking but it had already gone to offers way over. I'm feeling like it's a fool's errand I might need to scale back my expectations.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I'm thinking positive for you. Come on, Dream House!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you @Boxer123 you and the boys deserve some good luck x

Hope Sox is feeling better xxx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Fingers crossed for you @Boxer123 you and the boys deserve some good luck x
> 
> Hope Sox is feeling better xxx


He's still very much the same I've spoilt him this weekend. This housing market is just insane.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> He's still very much the same I've spoilt him this weekend. This housing market is just insane.


It is mad.

I'm glad he's been spoilt and I hope you get some results soon. I love boxers after my aunt's decided I was his favourite person when I was about 7 and he had to sit on my lap all the time... He was bigger than me


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> It is mad.
> 
> I'm glad he's been spoilt and I hope you get some results soon. I love boxers after my aunt's decided I was his favourite person when I was about 7 and he had to sit on my lap all the time... He was bigger than me


Makes sense they are lap dogs  they have no idea how big they are.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Any news on anything @Boxer123 House? Sox? Both? Let's hope good news on all fronts...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Any news on anything @Boxer123 House? Sox? Both? Let's hope good news on all fronts...


No good news on any fronts @Mrs Funkin I spoke to the vets at lunch results still pending. Houses both have gone to best and final I can't afford to up my offer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh rats and double rats  

Submit your offer and your position and fingers and paws crossed. You never know!

Ring the Vet every day until something comes back - hope your boy is doing okay xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well I made two offers last week and both rejected for offers over. I'm taking this weekend off then am back on the horse next weekend!

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119849654#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> Well I made two offers last week and both rejected for offers over. I'm taking this weekend off then am back on the horse next weekend!
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119849654#/?channel=RES_BUY


I've been following but not commented yet because I've only ever bought one house.

but I just had to say - what a garden! Boxer zoomie heaven!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Well I made two offers last week and both rejected for offers over. I'm taking this weekend off then am back on the horse next weekend!
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119849654#/?channel=RES_BUY


That's pants! The housing market is just so ridiculous right now.

Have a rest, take a breath and carry on next week... we are all rooting for you to find the perfect boxer HQ ! xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> That's pants! The housing market is just so ridiculous right now.
> 
> Have a rest, take a breath and carry on next week... we are all rooting for you to find the perfect boxer HQ ! xx


I'm going with the flow it is silly. I'm just glad my boy is ok that's the main thing.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantastic news about Sox - give him a big kiss for me x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Well I made two offers last week and both rejected for offers over. I'm taking this weekend off then am back on the horse next weekend!
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119849654#/?channel=RES_BUY


Are you looking at this one this coming weekend?

Looks quite nice, though looking at the footpaths around it,they all seem to go to another village, so might be quite busy. Also, the main road is quite close.

In a different spot, I may have looked at that one myself


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> Are you looking at this one this coming weekend?
> 
> Looks quite nice, though looking at the footpaths around it,they all seem to go to another village, so might be quite busy. Also, the main road is quite close.
> 
> In a different spot, I may have looked at that one myself


Yes this weekend did you get all that info from the map ? Or is there somewhere else!? I couldn't get on street view


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Is this too far? (bored at work )

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119784011#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Is this too far? (bored at work )
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119784011#/?channel=RES_BUY


It is a tad but that is lovely.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> It is a tad but that is lovely.


Damn, the area looked lovely for dog walks.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Damn, the area looked lovely for dog walks.


It does it's worth considering.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes this weekend did you get all that info from the map ? Or is there somewhere else!? I couldn't get on street view


Search for footpath maps of the county

What area are you looking in?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> Search for footpath maps of the county
> 
> What area are you looking in?


I'm looking in a huge area I work all over the county so it's quite flexible. I didn't know about the footpath map.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Is this too far? (bored at work )
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/119784011#/?channel=RES_BUY


How ideal for the garden to have a tree for peeing up for the boxers


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> It is a tad but that is lovely.


Marlborough is just a lovely lovely place. I have a friend who lives there and it's a short walk up onto the the common, but it's so close to sevenake forest. The town is very pretty with lots of interesting shops. I don't know anything about the village, but it looks ok. I see in the street view there looks to be two people walking their dogs which makes you wonder if there is a footpath or open area nearby


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Marlborough is just a lovely lovely place. I have a friend who lives there and it's a short walk up onto the the common, but it's so close to sevenake forest. The town is very pretty with lots of interesting shops. I don't know anything about the village, but it looks ok. I see in the street view there looks to be two people walking their dogs which makes you wonder if there is a footpath or open area nearby


And a stones throw from the Kennet and Avon canal. Miles and miles of walking.
One of my fav short break spots 
Stayed in three properties in the general area, plus once camped in the Savernake camp site, only to wake up to frost!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Marlborough is just a lovely lovely place. I have a friend who lives there and it's a short walk up onto the the common, but it's so close to sevenake forest. The town is very pretty with lots of interesting shops. I don't know anything about the village, but it looks ok. I see in the street view there looks to be two people walking their dogs which makes you wonder if there is a footpath or open area nearby


Ha ha I saw those dogs and thought loki won't like them !


----------

